# DCD Wedding i



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Some pics of Dino (DCD) and Mitsuko great wedding in Italy last 09.09.09 :thumbsup:. 

An original idea by Dino's mother. The two flags with "confetti".










"Mitsuko-san is in late" . Ok Dino had time for some pics with my GTR .










The really very nice "Tokyo girl" arrived with her father on a fx50S in gold/orange color.










Her mother, brother and other japanease friends (all in Kimono) with a Fiat Marea :nervous:










After religious ceremony some pics with GTR.


















The excellent place chosen for the wedding lunch (Marostica city).


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow, really nice


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Brilliant! Congrats to Dino and Mitsuko


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Congrats from me too,looks like a beautiful place:wavey:

regards
Alex
PS: got married just a few days(5.9.09) befor you,Dino


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent pics, Good Luck to both of them :clap:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

All the best wishes! Man! You are a big italian  Or is it because of all the japanese people ?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Congratulations Dino


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Congrats Dino, looks like a perfect place to have a wedding


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Congrats Dino

All the best to you both!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Congrats Dino and wife,may all your dreams come true


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Cheers guys, and thanks Carlo for the pix.


----------



## Mi5 GTR (Jul 31, 2009)

Congratulations Dino & Mitsuko on your big day:thumbsup:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Congrats to Dino and Mitsuko


----------



## GTR_Demon (Jan 31, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Dino and Mitsuko!


----------



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

My congratulations!))


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Damn, so this is what I missed!!! Great pictures!

Again, sorry I couldn't go, but you know deep down inside it was better that I wasn't there because otherwise there would have been rumors...

Hurry up and come back to Japan. We miss you Mitsuko! (oh yeah and that Dino guy too).

Aki


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Congrats again,

Lovely pics,

Great region there in italy (where was it?)
Also cool to see the japanese parents in Kimono, very nice.:thumbsup:

Hope to meet you both someday again,

Regards

Chris

PS: By the way the little ones get fabricated during the honeymoon . . .


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I must have a different kind of wife and family than people on here. If I tried to bring or even invite a "car" to my wedding they would look at me like I was the leader of the chavs.

Just dont get it.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Impressive. Some people know how to do a wedding! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> Congrats again,
> 
> Lovely pics,
> 
> ...


The city is Marostica the region is VENETO (north of Italy). This region has a lot of wonderful place and it is the main economic engine of Italy.

Cheers

Carlo


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Congratulations Dino and Mitsuko.

It looked like you had an amazing day, one you'll treasure for ever I'm sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Congratulations to you both & all the luck for the future :thumbsup:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Congrats to both of you! And to Alex too! 

/P


----------



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

To the bride and groom! Congratulations! May you have a long and happy wedding!:clap:


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Congrats to the both of you Dino!!!!!


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations Dino & Mitsuko!! :clap: :clap:
You Have chosen a very beautiful place!!
Then it's near to me!! :chuckle:

Best wishes!!! :squintdan:squintdan


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats Dino and Mitsuko


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

Congrats and all the best :thumbsup:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Congratulations Dino & Mitsuko!! 
Best wishes!!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Congratulations Dino & Mitsuko xx


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great pix! Car guy to the bone, DCD. A huge congrats to Mitsuko and yourself on the event. Look forward to hearing the stories when you get back to Japan.


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

johnny_0 said:


> Some pics of Dino (DCD) and Mitsuko great wedding in Italy last 09.09.09 :thumbsup:.
> ...Her mother, brother and other japanease friends (all in Kimono) with a Fiat Marea :nervous:


 But doesn't is it a Fiat Croma?


----------

